# Storing Test- E



## panzerfaust (Dec 20, 2019)

What do you think is the best way to store Test-e so in case it melts you can still work with it?? Last time I had to work with 50g that had melted and it was just a nasty mess.. thanks for any thoughts...


----------



## Jstarks11 (Dec 20, 2019)

panzerfaust said:


> What do you think is the best way to store Test-e so in case it melts you can still work with it?? Last time I had to work with 50g that had melted and it was just a nasty mess.. thanks for any thoughts...



Well, in any case, if it does melt. Just put in several sealed ziplock bags... throw in the freezer for a couple min to an hour or so. Take it out and knock it around on the counter and it will bust up into chunks. Measure out the desired amount out of those chunks and brew. Simple as that. Need not worry about it melting cause the cold will rock it right back up. Now, if it is not melted and you simply want to store it, depending on how long you're trying to store it (which I never store any hormones for long periods of time cause I use them up fast enough I don't need to) but for short term storage I just seal it up in several ziplock bags and put in cupboard or in a drawer etc. Room temp and out of light will be fine for several months no problem. If you are trying to store for LONG periods of time I have heard all kinds of things like vacuum sealed machines and food storage vacuum bags with moisture packets placed in the bags with the hormone and vac sealed in 2 layers kept in dark room temp spot and being fine like that for years.....


----------



## Sinister9912 (Jan 18, 2020)

panzerfaust said:


> What do you think is the best way to store Test-e so in case it melts you can still work with it?? Last time I had to work with 50g that had melted and it was just a nasty mess.. thanks for any thoughts...



From a raw source, they told me to wrap it in tinfoil. I’d than vacuum seal it. I wonder though if freezing it would be bad or not? Also wonder the same with other raws if freezing would help extend the shelf life like it does for most things...


----------

